# 25 inch wide 9 point !!



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

This is my cousins buck he shot Tuesday of gun season. Deff a hoss. Just wanted to share 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

What a tank! Congrats to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a pig! Great mass and those brow tines are wicked.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a very nice buck. and that 25" spread really makes him look awesome.
sherman


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Deer of a lifetime. Congrats!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

An absolute stud for sure. 

The wide racks really look special. Congrats to him.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Must of been a wide load banner and police escort behind him............ Great buck, congrats..........


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice buck!!! Congrats


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow!! That's an awesome buck..


----------

